# MBTI Socionics



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> As far as I know these cognitive processes is not known to be directly linked with a physical object or place in the human body.


That is irrelevant for this discussion. 

My point is that all intertype relations in Socionics depend on the fact that an IM element/function Fi, for example, "produces" ONLY the information aspect Fi. So the IM element/function Fi must correspond with 'internal statics of fields'.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Tellus said:


> That is irrelevant for this discussion.
> 
> My point is that all intertype relations in Socionics depend on the fact that an IM element/function Fi, for example, "produces" ONLY the information aspect Fi. So the IM element/function Fi must correspond with 'internal statics of fields'.


What else does Fi produces?


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> What else does Fi produces?


R (Fi, information aspect) = internal (implicit) statics of fields ... "subjective relationships between objects"

Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)
_
*Introverted Feeling:* Valuing; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for. Evaluating whether you like an outfit or not: "This outfit suits me and feels right."

Dario Nardi: "T4 Intuitive Listener Notice someone's tone of voice, Hear when something "resonates" or "speaks to you personally, Feel someone is speaking in a phony or false way bu cannot say why, Speak with powerful affect. - This region handles tone of voice and other affective qualities of sound and voice. Also home to irritation and hostility."_

These descriptions include non-implicit (i.e. explicit), non-static (i.e. dynamic) and non-relationship aspects of Fi (Socionics Fe does not cover these either). The information aspects cover all kinds of information but the IM elements/functions DO NOT cover all kinds of cognitive processes. This is a big problem in Socionics!


----------

